# Cat sign?



## MidMoTrapper (Feb 14, 2017)

I believe this was left by a bobcat but I've never seen something like this in person. Its right along a creek in and beside an grown up field. Any ideas? There's also lots of track around it and in the area


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

I can't tell the size of the tracks... but it definitely looks like bobcat scratch. Now look around for his toilet, a spot where he likes to make a deposit regularly.


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Feral or Housecat--- the toes are too skinny for a bob.

awprint:


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

I started burying my scat where my brother traps. now he tell me there is a huge cat in the area! :mrgreen: :roflmao:


----------

